# Memoire RAM maxi sur eMac G4



## iMacounet (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Sur le sujet de Macinside qui traite des memoires de macs de bureau il est indiqué l'eMac 1,25 Ghz avec 2x512 mo alors que OWC indique 2 Gb.

2 Gb sur un eMac 1,25 (overclock 1,5) ce serait bon ?

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/apple/memory/

Merci d'avance


----------



## Madalvée (28 Mars 2010)

Non, il me semble que les 2 go c'est seulement pour l'ultime modèle à 1,42 ghz natif. (selon le constructeur).


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mars 2010)

Merci de la réponse rapide.


----------



## christophe2312 (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour 
Fausse reponse
Mon emac ex 1,25@1,75GHZ tourne avec 2 g de ram


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mars 2010)

merci christophe


----------



## Pamoi (28 Mars 2010)

2 barettes DDR 1 GO chacune, ça monte ...


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mars 2010)

Une autre petite question :

Est ce que les Apple Pro Speakers fonctionnent sur un eMac ?


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Mars 2010)

non,ce n est pas la meme connection audio
Les apple pro fonctionnent avec l adaptateur usb
http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...=1&hl=fr&client=safari&sa=N&rls=en&tbs=isch:1


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mars 2010)

Je parle des enceintes d'iMac G4. Est ce qu'elles fonctionnent sur eMac ?


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Mars 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je parle des enceintes d'iMac G4. Est ce qu'elles fonctionnent sur eMac ?



c est la meme chose


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je parle des enceintes d'iMac G4. Est ce qu'elles fonctionnent sur eMac ?
> 
> 
> christophe2312 a dit:
> ...



T'es sur de ça ? 

ma fille a un iMac g4 avec ces HP's, et ils ont une connection mini jack, donc ils doivent monter sur le eMac ...


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Mars 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> T'es sur de ça ?
> 
> ma fille a un iMac g4 avec ces HP's, et ils ont une connection mini jack, donc ils doivent monter sur le eMac ...



Déjà essayez ?
J ai essaye des enceintes d un imac 800 sur mon emac , et connexion différenteshttp://images.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.rit.edu/its/services/desktop_support/mac/images/appleProSpeakerMaleConnecto.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.rit.edu/its/services/desktop_support/mac/appleprospeakerconnector.html&usg=__oYTTpWee_2f3cbpDZNzErbathlg=&h=160&w=120&sz=3&hl=fr&start=3&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=Q5NPM-ycxQIkPM:&tbnh=98&tbnw=74&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dconnection%2Bapple%2Bpro%2Bspeaker%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dfr%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den%26tbs%3Disch:1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

http://www.rit.edu/its/services/desktop_support/mac/images/appleProSpeakerMaleConnecto.jpg


----------



## Pamoi (29 Mars 2010)

Ah bon, ok ... C'est bon à savoir


----------



## iMacounet (31 Mars 2010)

J"ai fait ma recherche, il faur le Griffin iFire pour utiliser des Pro Speakers sur eMac


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J"ai fait ma recherche, il faur le Griffin iFire pour utiliser des Pro Speakers sur eMac



Exact , c est cela
mais signalé au début de ce fil


----------



## Pamoi (1 Avril 2010)

_(je suis allé voir hier celui de ma fille, et effectivement, rien à voir avec un minijack)_



iMacounet a dit:


> J"ai fait ma recherche, il faur le Griffin iFire pour utiliser des Pro Speakers sur eMac
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est un drôle de bazar .... 

Y'a pas moyen de remplacer le connecteur d'origine par un minijack classique ??


----------



## iMacounet (1 Avril 2010)

Ben Apple a decidé de mettre un jack 3.5 sur l'eMac, c'est comme ça :rateau:


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Avril 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> _(je suis allé voir hier celui de ma fille, et effectivement, rien à voir avec un minijack)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas , mais je ne le verrais pas
Pourquoi un adaptateur usb ( qui produit a mon avis:rose: un complément de l énergie pour faire fonctionner les enceintes ,,???? , je suppose!!!!!


----------



## codemfr (5 Juin 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Fausse reponse
> Mon emac ex 1,25@1,75GHZ tourne avec 2 g de ram



Bonjour à tous et désolé pour le déterrage de post!

j'ai un emac 1,25ghz, et 2x1go en DDR 333 2700.

Quand je mets barrette par barrette et slot par slot, cela fonctionne, l'os PANTHER reconnait 1 go. Mais les 2 en même temps ne fonctionnent pas.

Mon iMac G4 (tournesol) les reconnaits toutes les deux, et les 2x1go de mon iMac ne sont pas reconnuent sur l'eMac, sauf une par une...

par contre, 1 de 1go + 1 de 256 = 1,256mo.

La limitation vient-elle de l'os, car iMAc sous leopard et eMac sous panther?

Merci d'avance à tous les insomniacs, et bonne nuit!

Nicolas


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
chez moi c est de la ddr 400, mais cela ne change rien , 
les deux go sont reconnus sous tiger
essaye de faire "alt pomme p r " pour zapper la pram
personnellement les 2 go devraient etre aussi reconnu sous panther
c est toujours la même barrette qui n est pas reconnue?


----------



## codemfr (5 Juin 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> chez moi c est de la ddr 400, mais cela ne change rien ,
> les deux go sont reconnus sous tiger
> essaye de faire "alt pomme p r " pour zapper la pram
> ...



Bonjour, et bravo pour cette réactivité!

En fait, chaque barrette de 1go fonctionne, c'est l'association à 2x1go qui ne fonctionne pas dans l'eMac, mais ca tourne à 2x1go dans l'iMac (tournesol).

J'essaierai la PRAM ce soir, je te tiens au courant...

Bon dimanche, Nicolas


----------

